# USC prose essay



## wannabe2 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi: I might be overthinking this exercise, but I'm almost done with the photo/essay piece and now I'm a little nervous. I wrote the piece like a treatment (present tense, etc.). If anyone has gone through this process and has been accepted could shed some light I'd be most appreciative. Should I redo this like a standard essay? I still have time to prepare. 

Thanks,


----------



## xavier039 (Nov 9, 2008)

I believe the USC deadline was November 1.  However, for my essay I wrote it as a short story.  I used present tense and narrated a story.  It seems you have done it correct from what you say.


----------



## ComradeRobbins (Nov 10, 2008)

> Originally posted by xavier039:
> I believe the USC deadline was November 1.



It was.

For my essay, I wrote a short story that detailed the atmosphere in my photos, using one of the focal points as a character.  However, I only briefly touched upon the content of the photos and instead focused on an event not captured.


----------



## barbsteele (Nov 10, 2008)

I did mine a lot like ComradeRobbins. I didn't use any models for my photos, so it was all just atmospheric location (an abandoned prison, in my case). I thought up some characters, and a situation, and wrote a short story, using the photos as a visual aid rather than a storytelling device. Having the photos was like getting a page of description for free -- I could concentrate on the characters and story, rather than waste time describing the room.

But that's just how I did it. I think the treatment way is perfectly alright, especially if you took your photos more cinematically, with characters and action already in place. As long as the story is a compelling read, I don't think it matters which way you go about it.


----------



## ComradeRobbins (Nov 10, 2008)

> Originally posted by barbsteele:
> As long as the story is a compelling read, I don't think it matters which way you go about it.


I don't think there's any better way to think about it.  The school is likely looking for how you think; there is no norm that you have to conform to, you just have to make them interested in you and the work you could generate.


----------



## wannabe2 (Nov 10, 2008)

Dang- you're right about the deadline. Last year it was the 15th! I should have looked more closely. Oh well. On to the next deadline.


----------

